# diarrhea at work. this is awful



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

I haven't had diarrhea since 2 weeks ago. I was constipated for the past week then as soon as I get to work today, diarrhea hits...hard. I was cramping very badly and getting sweats and chills until after the bowel movement. I know I pretty much did it to myself this time...I had 2 cups of coffee and a cupcake for breakfast. But I had taken 5 immodium throughout the day. I'm miserable. I need to change my diet but I'm working as a waitress and in grad school so I'm poor and don't have incredibly healthy options. I'm very depressed. Last year I had to quit work due to constant diarrhea and I'm afraid I may have to again. Any words of support will be greatly appreciated at the moment as I'm at my wits end with this.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yeah perhaps the coffee and cupcake were a bit much for your gut. Have some faith though... you handled today and with care you will handle tomorrow. You can eat fairly safe things for not so much.. try some toast and tea on the mornings of busy days. ANd I wouldtake the imodium WITH an anti-gas (simethicone) to reduce any chance of teh cramping that can sometimes occur with imodium. If one pill is too much.. cut them in half.Also if you try the calcium carbonate it might make things easier. Read the first page of the "Linda's Calcium" Thread for instructions.


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you. I read that post and actually found a coupon for calcium supplements. After the episode I ate some rice and a piece of cranberry walnut toast. I'm still feeling funky but I think it might just be the combination of not eating yesterday and the terrible breakfast I had, plus my anxiety kicked in. I haven't felt the urge for a bm since the last one. Guess the coffee got me again.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Oh.. wait a minute.. you didn't eat yesterday?! Oh my that could DEFINITELY cause what happened! IBS guts like to be busy.. so never skip meals! (And... take the calcium carbonate! ) Go easy and don't beat yourself up... but also.. don't skip anymore meals.. it can def make the D much worse!


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow. I'm so happy I found this board. I really didn't know that not eating makes ibs worse. I will definitely try to stick to a regular eating schedule. Sometimes I just feel so helpless since this all started. Like I will never live a normal life again.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

You will learn to live a new normal.







Life is constantly changing.... we are constantly adjusting... this really is just part of that. No one has a "perfect" body... we all have weaknesses of one kind or another. Those weaknesses get manifested in any number of ways... ours just happens to be IBS. And I know there are way worse things to have.I have learned that MUCH depends on how I look at things & how I think. And I have seen Negative thinking lead to more negatives... and I have also seen...Positive thinking leads to more postives. Have you seen this?http://www.ibsgroup.org/node/515PS try eating smaller meals more often than 3 big meals... that can really help.


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Wind are you C on a daily base?


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

Its odd. When this all started I was just D. I was having it daily, sometimes several times a day. Then the D stopped and I became C for months with occasional regularity throughout. Now..as of a couple weeks ago I'm dealing with a day of D then some days where I can't go then D again. Its become frustrating because honestly...I liked being constipated better. Having to run to the bathroom randomly with only a few moments warning is not my idea of fun.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

A dose of imodium for me is 4 tablets in one go,if i take imodium one at a time they do nothing for me and maybe this also applies to you?Imodium can bung people up and then when they wear off cause D. Maybe you should take a maintenance dose on a daily basis?


----------



## Gavin wolf (Oct 15, 2011)

Well we always try to eat health food but sometimes symptoms still stayed worsed ... Because sometimes it is because of stress and that caused us the worse symptoms ..content writingcheap laptopsskin care


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

A note about the healthy foods: Some folks say only whole grains, but that's a killer for ibs-d. Lots of fruits-and leave the skins on. Ha! another killer. You can eat healthy, nutritious food but beware of common sense. If it aggravates your system, then it's not good for you. Once you are stabilized, then try to add things. But, in a flare, tread carefully. My tried and true is rice cooked in boullion, crockpot chicken (nothing added, just cook it). You don't need much meat, you can get protein from other sources (legumes).


----------



## Novarider (Oct 28, 2011)

I take two imodium in the morning and two before I go to bed to keep me regular. I have found that eating in the morning keeps me regular as well.


----------

